

Pioneer.js: JavaScript DSL to test web apps - poezn
http://pioneerjs.com

======
poezn
Looks interesting at first glance. I was always wondering if DSLs like this
one require too much boilerplate code. What do others think? Is this a
feasible tool to use for testing a larger web app?

